# Basler's going down?



## PWR4360-59B (Dec 5, 2019)

Seems to have been a rash of them crashing, one just a few days ago. Kind of proving turbines just aren't all that? Anyone know the cause of the crashes? The one in the antarctic, was a semi pilot error deal sinking into deep snow, just wondering about the rest of them.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 25, 2020)

The PT-6 turbine engine used in the Basler is extremely reliable. Pratt recommend overhaul at 4,000 hours but many Australian operators were running them to 12,000 hours when on-condition overhauls were allowed.

The old radials sound better and I love them but average time between overhauls was typically only 1,200 hours and they are very maintenance intensive.

I would suspect pilot error in most cases.

You could do a search of the NTSB site using Basler as your search engine and it will show all the historic ones. New ones take a while to add depending on how open/shut the case is.

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 26, 2020)

MiTasol said:


> The PT-6 turbine engine used in the Basler is extremely reliable. Pratt recommend overhaul at 4,000 hours but many Australian operators were running them to 12,000 hours when on-condition overhauls were allowed.
> 
> The old radials sound better and I love them but average time between overhauls was typically only 1,200 hours and they are very maintenance intensive.
> 
> ...



Agreed the PT-6 is a great reliable engine. I have quite a bit of experience working on them.

If you notice his post was from December. He has this agenda of falsely trying to prove that turbines are unreliable bad engines, and everything should go back to being piston engined. He also thinks that jet engine maintenance requires no skill.

No one took the bait in this thread...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2020)

*"Let there be no doubt: Pratt & Whitney Canada’s PT6A series of turboprop engines has dominated the general aviation turbine market since its entry into service in 1964. Over the years, some 47,000 PT6As have been delivered, total flight times are in the neighborhood of 400 million hours, and the engine’s in-flight shutdown rate stands at fewer than three per 1 million hours of operation. Small wonder that most pilots swear the engine is a bulletproof model of reliability. And small wonder that PT6As are the only engines yet certified for single-engine IFR revenue passenger operations."*

Free-turbine faceoff

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He has this agenda of falsely trying to prove that turbines are unreliable bad engines, and everything should go back to being piston engined. He also thinks that jet engine maintenance requires no skill.



I also find people with regressed concepts as such also consume large amounts of Castor Oil.


----------

